

EasyTweets: The Multi Account Microblogging Platform - goodkarma
http://easytweets.com

======
goodkarma
EasyTweets is an app that I built that allows users to leverage multiple
Twitter accounts to promote their web sites, brands, and businesses. I just
launched it last night.

